# Stellenabbau durch Automatisierung



## MeisterLampe81 (29 September 2010)

Ich wollte mal eure Meinung hören, wie ihr mit dem Thema "Stellenabbau durch Automatisierung" umgeht.

Ich glaube, das dieses Thema jeden anspricht, der Anlagen verbessert und/oder automatisiert. Ich denke, das hier jeder schon Anlagen programmiert oder konstruiert hat, mit denen Stellen vom Stammpersonal oder Leiharbeitnehmern abgebaut wurden. Ich selber kann mich davon auch nicht frei sprechen. Klar, wenn man im Auftrag nach Kundenwunsch eine Anlage verbessert, kann es einem egal sein, weil man ja die betreffenden Leute nicht kennt, aber wenn man dann bei der Arbeit ist und sich mit der bestehenden Anlage vertraut macht und sieht, das die Personen bald nicht mehr da sind, fange ich schon mal an nachzudenken. 
Natürlich macht man nur seinen Job, aber das haben die vor 60 Jahren auch schon gesagt (ok, krasser vergleich). Bei Leihkräften ist es mir eigentlich egal, weil die eh kommen und gehen wie sie lustig sind und man kennt diese Leute gar nicht, aber wenn man vom Stammpersonal, das man schon über 10 Jahre kennt angesprochen wird, weil sie angst um ihren Job haben, dann berührt mich das schon. Ich habe auch selber schon sabotage an neuen Anlagen erlebt, weil die Leute meinten beweisen zu müssen, das sie unersetzlich sind. 
Andererseits beruht die ganze moderne Industrialisierung in Europa und fast dem ganzen Rest der Welt auf mehr Leistung durch weniger Personal. Bei uns in der Firma hatten wir bis Anfang der 90er noch dreimal so viele Leute wie heute, haben aber nur 1/3 der heutigen Tonnage gemacht. Daher, wenn ich die Anlage nicht verbessere, dann tut es jemand anders. 

Wie siehts bei euch aus?? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 September 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch aus?? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht??
> 
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Ja sicher... Dafür ist doch Automatisierung (u.a.) da. Prozesse effektiver zu machen um Kosten zu sparen. Und da bleibt nun mal der ein oder andere MA auf der Strecke. Ein schlechtes Gewissen hab ich deswegen nicht da ich ja auch nur meinen Job mache.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2010)

das ist schon so lange und startete schon in der Zeit wo der Mensch
mit Ackerbau und Viehzucht angefangen ist. Irgendwann haben die dann
Pferde genutzt um den Pflug durch die Erde zu ziehen. Dann über die 
Dampfmaschine zur Industrialisierung und heute wird dann halt durch
Maschinen Automatisiert.

Aber jetzt sei mal ehrlich, willst du als Knecht den Pflug wieder selber ziehen
oder zu Fuss oder mit einer Kutsche zu nächsten Stadt gelangen. Auf 
Fernsehen, Zeitung oder das Auto zum Brötchen holen willst du auch
nicht verzichten.


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2010)

Ich habe das bisher noch nicht so erlebt. I.d.R. geht es immer darum, mit dem gleichen Personal mehr zu produzieren und nicht darum, die Leute rauszuschmeißen. Wir haben ja in Deutschland ohnehin schon einen recht hohen Grad an Automatisierung. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, daß viele der Anlagen, mit denen ich zu tun habe, im Bereich der Automotivezulieferer angesiedelt sind und dort auch schon immer automatisiert wurde bzw. durch die regelmäßigen Produktänderungen bei den PKW auch hier immer wieder geändert, umgebaut und neugebaut wird. Auch viele Prozesse, z.Bsp. bei der Handymontage wurden möglichst sofort, bei Produktionsstart automatisiert. Was ich aber im Moment verschärft erlebe, ist die Rückkehr zu wenig- oder zu teilautomatisierten Prozessen. Diese dann natürlich in Billiglohnländern, Polen, Ukraine, Mexiko, China ... Dieser Trend gefällt mir als Programmierer gar nicht, denn er richtet sich ja leider indirekt eindeutig gegen mich!


----------



## Perfektionist (29 September 2010)

*Automatisieren, damit Arbeitskraft für weitere Aufgaben frei wird*

Automatisieren, damit Arbeitskraft für weitere Aufgaben frei wird: viele Kulturerrungenschaften wären undenkbar, würde der Mensch nicht automatisieren und rationalisieren. Kehrseite der Medallie: statt die Harke zu schwingen gehen wir ins Fitnessstudio.

Automatisieren, damit das Leben billiger wird: wir sind in der Lage, unzählige nützliche und unnütze Dinge konsumieren zu können. Und die Sozialtransferleistungen sind ebenfalls leichter zu schultern.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 September 2010)

Vielleicht auch noch ein anderer Ansatz :
Die meißten Abläufe, die ich bei uns so automatisiere, sind nicht unbedingt Arbeiten, die ein Mitarbeiter gerne macht. Natürlich ist hier auch Effizienz ein Thema. Tatsächlich ist es aber auch bei uns so, dass sich dadurch in der Hauptsache unsere Flexibilität und Schlagkraft erhöht - Mitarbeiter sind deswegen noch keine entlassen worden - allerdings verschiebt sich die Qualifizierung der MA's - soll heißen, dass die MA's vielfach schon nicht mehr nur einfache Hilfsarbeiter sind ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## LarsVader (29 September 2010)

Genau das beobachte ich auch. Monotone, aber einfache, Aufgaben fallen weg. Dadurch werden Stellen, an denen bisher "ungelerntes" Personal eingesetzt wurde, eingespart. 
Immer mehr benötigt man jedoch Produktionsarbeiter mit technischem Hintergrund, da die Aufgaben anspruchsvoller werden.
Aber mal ehrlich, wie soll man ohne die Weiterentwicklung von Produktionsprozessen noch konkurenzfähig bleiben? Es ist doch eine unternehmerische Pflicht das Maximum an Produktivität anzustreben.


----------



## HSThomas (29 September 2010)

Bei uns ist das häufig so, dass der Kunde seine Anlage "idiotensicher" haben will.
Ein englischer Kunde sagte mir mal ganz klar, dass er möchte, dass untalentierte, ungelernte und vor allem extrem billige Arbeitskräfte die Anlage bedienen sollen - und dass es dementsprechend automatisiert und visualisiert sein soll.

Woanders werden für den Betrieb solcher Anlagen extra ausgebildete Fachleute eingesetzt - dort eben nicht. Und der Trend setzt sich fort, ich habe soetwas mitlerweile auch von anderen Kunden gehört.

Im Endeffekt werden also Mittellohnarbeitsplätze vernichtet und Billiglohnarbeitsplätze geschaffen.

Wirklich toll finde ich das nicht - aber davon leben wir halt. :/


----------



## b1k86-DL (29 September 2010)

Hallo

ohne Automatisierung wären wir mit dem Weltmarkt nicht konkurrenzfähig!

Gruß


----------



## Berx (29 September 2010)

Hallo,

eine sehr große Angst für jeden Arbeitgeber ist sicher das die Mitarbeiter vielleicht nicht zuverlässig arbeiten, kündigen, randalieren, klauen, am job saufen, krank werden oder sogar streiken - habe ich da noch was vergessen.... - ganz bestimmt!

Diese Angst ums Personal ist sicher auch im Risikomanagment ein großes Thema. Wie kann der Arbeitgeber nur seinen Kunden ein zeitgerechtes Lieferversprechen abgeben wenn die Mitarbeiter jeder Zeit Produktionsschwierigkeiten verursachen könnten?

Es ist sicher ein sehr interesanntes Thema, aber nichts neues. Stimmt schon das unsere Welt immer komplizierter und komplexer wird  - trotz allen super Weiterentwicklungen... damit müssen wir und unser Nachkommen aber einfach klar kommen.

Gruß,
Berx


----------



## Deltal (29 September 2010)

Ich hatte meistens das Glück das "meine" Anlagen eher den Output steigern und weniger Arbeitskräfte ersetzen sollen. 
Vor ein paar Jahren war ich jedoch genau an dem Tag an einer Fabrik, als etwa 50 Leute ihre Kündigung bekommen haben, weil "meine" Produktionsline jetzt ihren alten Arbeitsplatz überflüssig gemacht hat. 
Komisches Gefühl, auch wenn ich an ihrer Kündigung jetzt nun wirklich nicht schuld war..


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 September 2010)

Mir fällt da ein Zitat aus dem Film "i.Robot" ein.



> Sie hätten auch das Internet verboten, nur um die Büchereien zu schützen



Zumindest sinngemäß ^^


----------



## Perfektionist (29 September 2010)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ohne Automatiesung waren wir mit dem Weltmarkt nicht konkurrenzfähig!
> 
> Gruß


öööhmmm, mit wem konkurrieren wir um was?

Darf Deutschland stolz darauf sein, Exportweltmeister zu sein? Oder sind wir schlicht bescheuert, wie im Hamsterrad zu laufen, damit die Welt an unseren schönen Produkten teilhaben kann?

Ich glaub, dem UG geht es auf seiner Insel ohne Automatisierung sehr gut ...

Sorry, mit Weltmarkt und Wettbewerb lässt sich alles und jedes begründen und rechtfertigen. Auch ohne Eineurojobber, ohne Autobahnnetz, ohne S21 und und und sind wir auf einem Weltmarkt nicht wettbewerbsfähig (ich mag das andere Wort nicht).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Auch ohne Eineurojobber ...



Hallo,

bei den Eineurojobbern geht es doch nicht um Produktivität, 
sondern um die Wiedereingliederung von Langzeitarbeitslosen 
ins Arbeitsleben. Als eine rein arbeitspolitische Maßnahme,
um Dübel & Co. wieder an das morgendliche Aufstehen zu 
gewöhnen bzw. oder auch nicht.

Diese Jobs gibt es nur im öffentlichen Bereich und der eine 
Euro wird als Aufwandsentschädigung bezeichnet.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 September 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... geht es doch nicht um Produktivität,
> sondern um die Wiedereingliederung ...


... und dann werden sie auch wieder produktiv


----------



## Sockenralf (29 September 2010)

Hallo,


HSThomas schrieb:


> ... und dass es dementsprechend automatisiert und visualisiert sein soll.


 
das klappt auch nicht immer.

Bei uns hat´s SCHICHTFÜHRER, die vor einem Anruf bei der Instandhaltung nicht mal am Bildschirm lesen, wo´s der Maschine gerade wehtut

MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 September 2010)

Hallo Perfektionist,



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..Automatisieren, damit das Leben billiger wird: wir sind in der Lage, unzählige nützliche und unnütze Dinge konsumieren zu können. Und die Sozialtransferleistungen sind ebenfalls leichter zu schultern.



wie meinst du das? Zahlen Maschinen jetzt Steuern und Sozialbeiträge? Die Gewinne, die durch Automatisierung (im Idealfall  ) erwirtschaftet werden, wem kommen die zugute?

Eine positive Seite hat die Automatisierung natürlich. Die Betriebe bleiben wettbewerbsfähig, verbleibende Arbeitsplätze werden sicherer.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Eine positive Seite hat die Automatisierung natürlich. Die Betriebe bleiben wettbewerbsfähig, verbleibende Arbeitsplätze werden sicherer.


 
eins ist ja wohl klar, der mitbewerber der noch nicht Automatisiert hat wird
nachziehen, völlig egal in welchen Land oder Kontinent. Es ist eigendlich nur ein wettlauf mit der Zeit.
Wir haben festgestellt das unsere Kunden im Ausland, nicht gerade die
Westlichen Länder, oft modernere Produktionsanlagen haben, wie die in 
Deutschland.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (29 September 2010)

Vielen dank für die rege Beteiligung,

bei uns hat die Automatisierung und der damit verbundende Stellenabbau auf jeden fall etwas mit der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit zu tun. Ich komme aus der Giessereibranche, die ja in Deutschland immer kleiner wird. Noch schaffen es die Chinesen nicht, an unsere Qualität heran zu kommen (obwohl wir schon ganz gute Plagiate auf Messen entdeckt haben), aber wenn der Kunde sich entscheidet für etwas weniger Qualität, dafür aber viel billiger, haben wir natürlich klare Wettbewerbsnachteile. Weniger Personalkosten bedeutet aber einen niedrigeren Preis, bei hoffentlich gleichbleibender Qualität. Wenn ich/wir nix machen, dann sind wir irgendwann zu teuer, kriegen keine Aufträge mehr und dann ist mein Arbeitsplatz auch weg. Ich habs also in der Hand..

Das Problem ist, das wir schon über 100 Jahre am Standort sind und immer noch ein Familenunternehmen sind und nicht einfach alles neu machen können (wie z.B. ein neues Handywerk). Wir tasten uns immer Stück für Stück vor und deshalb geht natürlich mit der Zeit auch der ein oder andere Arbeitsplatz verloren.

Da ich mich an meinen Fernseher, das Auto und mein Handy gewöhnt habe bin ich natürlich für die Automatisierung, denn sonst würde ich mich abends langweilen, zur Fuß zur Arbeit gehen müssen und wäre nicht 24h erreichbar.. . Naja, den hier im Threat erwähnten Pflug will ich natürlich nicht mehr ziehen müssen, aber auf den ein oder anderen Schnickschnack, der durch die Automatisierung entstanden ist, könnte ich schon verzichten. Aber die Welt ist immer im Wandel, daher muß man sich an viele Dinge gewöhnen, es sei denn man zieht in den Wald. Aber das will ich natürlich auch nicht..  

Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand was vom "Fachkräftemangel" gemerkt?? Als wir letztens jemanden gesucht haben, mußte ich feststellen, das es nur sehr, sehr wenige geeignete Bewerber gab. Und von diesen waren die meisten noch nie in einer Giesserei. Am ende war es fast allen zu dreckig, zu heiß und zu "rauhe" Umgebung. Naja, gefunden haben wir trotzdem jemanden..
Aber wenn keiner (außer ein paar Leiharbeitnehmern, die keine andere wahl haben) bei uns arbeiten will, dann muß ich automatisieren, um den Personalmangel von Qualifizierten Fachkräften weg zu machen..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Perfektionist (29 September 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Gewinne, ..., wem kommen die zugute?


Automatisierung lässt sich in dieser Aussage problemlos gegen Wucher, Knechtschaft und was weiss ich noch alles austauschen. Gewinn ist schon immer dem Gewinner zugute gekommen, und der hat das Geld meist auch wieder ausgegeben und auch Steuern für seine Einkünfte bezahlt.

Ja, es erscheint ein wenig paradox. Aber es ist die Aussicht auf Gewinn, die uns alle antreibt. Wo den einen schon ein Lohn von 1200EUR monatlich und zwei Sonderzahlungen von 200EUR locken, da ist ein anderer erst zufrieden, wenn er Milliarden bewegt und eine Gefahr für das Finanzsystem darstellen kann. Automatisieren ist da eine mögliche Geldquelle. Aber ein Haufen Geld (Zahlungsmittel!) nutzt niemandem etwas, wenn es nur angehäuft wird. Diese Gewinne fliessen weiter in den Wirtschaftskreislauf.


----------



## Jan (29 September 2010)

*Ich habe noch keine Stellen auf dem Gewissen.*

Hallo,

ich habe fast ausschließlich mit Anlagen zu tun, die nur erneuert / modernisiert werden. Ich stelle auch fest, dass die Anlagen Idiotensicher sein sollen. Wobei es manchmal etwas unsinnig erscheint, was der Kunde will. Es wurde mal gefordert, dass eine Anlage automatisch funktioniert. Es sollten bestimmte Temperaturen gefahren werden. Wäre ja ein Fall für eine Regelung; aber nein; es wurde ausprobiert, bei welcher Position des Dampfventils die gewünschte Temperatur erreicht wird und dann das Ventil eingestellt. Dadurch wurde die Handhabung aufwändiger und natürlich ein Bediener hingestellt, der vorher noch nie ein TP gesehen hat und dem ein PC fremd war. Manchmal frage ich mich, was sich Kunden dabei denken, wenn sie gewisse Dinge unbedingt so haben wollen.

Solange nicht das Maximum aus den Anlagen herausgeholt werden soll, bleibt noch die Möglichkeit für uns, die Anlagen später weiter zu optimieren.


----------



## Berx (30 September 2010)

Hallo,

es geht nicht nur um ein schnelleres, genaueres und zuverlässigeres produzieren, sondern auch um erfahrenes Fachpersonal zu ersetzen.

Ein Beispiel:

In Autolackiererein wurde die Farbe/Lack entweder beim Autohersteller original bestellt oder per Hand gemischt. Dieses Mischen war oftmals "per Auge" -  es war eben schneller und kostengünstiger als das lästige bestellen.
Dann gab es Waagen und ein Rezept wurde im Buch aufgesucht. Das würde später durch ein PC mit einer verbundenen Waage ersetzt - jetzt konnte also schon jeder den Farbton genuastens mischen und der alte Farbmischer-Experte (der die Gabe und langjährige Erfahrung hatte die Farbe so exakt "per Àuge" so genau zu mischen) war nicht mehr wichtig. Farbspektrometersysteme wurden entwickelt die sogar die UV Farbausblassung ablesen können und dann wird blitzschnell die genaue Farbrezeptur erstellt - ach ja, die Farbe wird bei einigen dann natürlich automatisch abgetönt bzw. dosiert - es gibt also keinen Meschenfehler mehr beim abwiegen.

Der Arbeitgeber möchte sich nicht mehr auf Hochqualifizierte und schwer ersetzbare Mitarbeiter verlassen - darum geht es auch zum Tel im Qualitätsmanagment. Alle Informationen sollen in einem QS System hinein fliesen - dann ist jeder Arbeitsschritt erfasst (und gesichert) und jeder wird somit leicht ersetzbar. Des zur Folge werden die neuen leichtersetzbare Mitarbeiter auch weniger Lohn bezahlt, ist ja klar. 

Die meisten haben übrigens die völlig falsche Idee was echtes Qualitätsmanagment überhaupt betrifft - es ist sehr umfangreich und hat direkt mit der Firmenphylosophie zu tun.

Also die Automatisierung killt für den Arbeitgeber viele Fliegen mit einem Schlag.

Schönen Tag noch.
Gruß,
Berx


----------



## Perfektionist (30 September 2010)

Berx schrieb:


> Der Arbeitgeber möchte sich nicht mehr auf Hochqualifizierte und schwer ersetzbare Mitarbeiter verlassen ...


... und stellt dafür z.T. hochspezialisierte und schwer ersetzbare Automaten auf. Die bei einem technischen Defekt von Spezialisten wieder gangbar gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## Koch (30 September 2010)

Zitat von Sven Rothenpieler


> Mir fällt da ein Zitat aus dem Film "i.Robot" ein.


also mir fallen da eher die menschenleeren Produktionshallen ein

Ich denke die Unterscheidung zwischen, etwas zu Automatisieren um:
-Arbeitsplätze einzusparen
-mit dem gleichen Personal mehr zu produzieren
ist unterm Strich sinnfrei.
Denn wenn die Firma mehr produzieren wollte, hätte man stattdessen auch mehr Leute einstellen können. Klar sie müssen vom Stammpersonal keinen gegangen haben, aber der Effekt auf die Anzahl Arbeitsplätze bleibt sich gleich.

Auch mir macht dieser Effekt von Automatisierung zu schaffen und ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich das vor einem Angestellten in einer Firma moralisch vertreten kann, dass ich seinen Arbeitsplatz "wegoptimiere".
Zu sagen, das es halt mein Job ist, ist mit Blick auf die deutsche Geschichte, ein NOP 0 Argument, da sollt man lieber ehrlich sein und sagen: "Mir doch egal." Dann hat er vielleicht wenigstens jemanden den er hassen kann.

Natürlich braucht die westliche Wirtschaft die Automatisierung um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben, ich frage mich nur wie weit wir gehen werden. Und damit mein ich ganz klar "UNS" denn wer sollte den Weg, den es nimmt besser abschätzen können als "WIR".

Ich frage mich, was "WIR" davon halten werden, wenn der erste PC auf den Markt kommt, der selbstständig ingenieursmäsig denken kann und Steuerungen programmieren kann.


----------



## Perfektionist (30 September 2010)

Koch schrieb:


> Denn wenn die Firma mehr produzieren wollte, hätte man stattdessen auch mehr Leute einstellen können.


Diese Sicht der Dinge setzt vorraus, dass die Resource Mensch unbegrenzt vorhanden ist. Im Heer der Arbeitslosen z.B. unzählige Optiker zu finden sind, die nur darauf warten, Linsen schleifen zu dürfen. Und diese Menschen jeweils stets ums Eck neben der Firma wohnen, die gerade eine erhöhte Nachfrage decken will.

Ich kenne eine Firma mit leeren Hallen, wo mein Chef hinkommt und fragt, wann wir denn den nächsten Satz Maschinen für die nächste Produktionslinie liefern dürfen. So wie gerade erst geschehen ...

Antwort: das geht nicht so schnell. Die Hallen stehen zwar schon, die Expansion ist klar beabsichtigt. Aber wir haben den Arbeitsmarkt gerade erst mit der Besetzung der letzten Linie leergefegt. Nun müssen wir warten, bis wieder Leute verfügbar werden.

Ja, das gibts! zwar nicht mitten in Deutschland, eher am Rand, aber es gibt Arbeit und keine Arbeitnehmer dafür. Ausweg? z.B. automatisieren oder rationalisieren?


----------



## geza (30 September 2010)

*Was ist mit Speerspitzensteinschleifer & Co.*



Koch schrieb:


> Zitat von Sven Rothenpieler
> also mir fallen da eher die menschenleeren Produktionshallen ein
> 
> Ich denke die Unterscheidung zwischen, etwas zu Automatisieren um:
> ...



Zum Glück entwickelt sich die Welt weiter. Es sind nicht nur die Berufe aus dem Mittelalter sondern auch andere, sogar aus der Steinzeit, die verschwunden sind. Insgesamt geht es der Menschheit besser! Es geht nicht mehr um´s pure Überleben sondern um Luxusverzicht.

Der Mensch sollte irgendwann nur noch sein Denkvermögen als Arbeitsleisung einsetzen. Vielleicht wird das auch überflüssig. Zur Zeit noch eine Utopie. Wie viele Utopien gab es in der Geschichte der Menschheit, die heute als selbstverständlichkeit gelten? Einen entsprechenden Übergang sollte die Politik ebnen. In der Demokratie funktioniert es sehr langsam, dafür aber stabil und umsturzsicher. Die heutige Wirtschafts- und Steuerpolitik ist veraltet und verkrustet. Dennoch muß in Deutschland heute niemand hungern oder frieren. Die Umverteilung kann aber noch verbessert werden, damit auch Leute, die nicht die Fähigkeiten besitzen, einen höheren Bildungsstand zu erreichen, trotzdem glücklich leben können. 

Verzichten auf möglichen Vortschritt ist ein Rückschritt und bringt auch niemandem einen echten Nutzen. Wir sind da wo wir sind, weil wir immer besser und mehr wollen. Ich gebe mein bestes um die Menschheit voranzubringen und habe dabei kein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Jan (30 September 2010)

Koch schrieb:


> Zitat von Sven Rothenpieler
> also mir fallen da eher die menschenleeren Produktionshallen ein
> 
> Ich denke die Unterscheidung zwischen, etwas zu Automatisieren um:
> ...


 

Tatsächlich kenne ich jemanden, der in Excel ein automatisches schreiben von Programmen realisieren will.

Was ich bisher davon gesehen habe, hat mich nicht überzeugt (das war jetzt übertrieben freundlich ausgedrückt).


----------



## Berx (1 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... und stellt dafür z.T. hochspezialisierte  und schwer ersetzbare Automaten auf. Die bei einem technischen Defekt  von Spezialisten wieder gangbar gemacht werden müssen.




Hallo,

ja, genau so ist es auch in vielen Fällen.

Es ist nicht nur eine Frage der Anfangs- und Laufkosten, sondern so was wird heutzutage natürlich auch vom Risikomanagment mitentschieden.
Es ist also ein jonglieren zwischen diesen Fragen:
Von wem machen wir uns mehr oder weniger abhängig - von unser Personal oder externe Firmen - oder eine Kombination?
Was bringt uns eine Investition für Vorteile, kurz- und langfristig?
Machen die Banken da mit, können wir sie für unser Projekt überzeugen?

Und wenn die Banken ja sagen, dann wird das Projekt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ein Erfolg.
Die firmen wären ja ganz schön blöd wenn sie sich nicht professionell beraten lassen würden. Die banken haben ihre Experten (und Industriespione!) mit einer aktuellen übersicht was die Automation betrifft, da bin ich mir sehr sicher.

Ohne an Profit zu denken wird nichts investiert.
Vorteile liegen auf der Hand, zusätzlich zur Zuverlässigkeit und den erhöhten Produktionsdurchsatz sind auch einige interesante Nebeneffekte im Paket, wie z.B.: Qualitätsverbessurungen; Platzersparnisse (maschinen benötigen auch keine Toiletten, Umkleideräume, klimatisiere Räume, Parkplätze, Stechuhren, geschulte Verantworlichen für Erstehilfe, Kantinen, etc.), bessere Umweltaspekte (Effizienz), sind besser und einfacher zu managen, genauste Überwachung (ist bei Perosnal nicht erlaubt - aber bei Maschinen schon), dazu gehört auch die Datenerfassung (die anbindung ans ERP System) und vieles mehr...

Früher wurden die Firmengrößen auch daran gemessen viele Mitarbeiter sie hatten, heute schaut man eher nur noch auf den Profit pro Nase, es ist ganz egal ob vieles "outgesourced" wird oder nicht.

Deshalb hat sich auch die riesige Zulieferindustrie entwickelt. Das Qualitätsmanagment wird auch hier in diese Firmen übertragen/überlagert - alles ist sehr eng miteinander verzahnt.


Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende 

Gruß,
Berx


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Oktober 2010)

Berx schrieb:


> Die firmen wären ja ganz schön blöd wenn sie sich nicht professionell beraten lassen würden.


Es gibt Firmen, die sind so blöd, dass sie sich beraten lassen müssen. Das fängt z.B. bereits bei Einstellungen mit graphologischen Gutachten (einer hochentwickelten Form des Kaffeesatzlesens) an.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (8 Oktober 2010)

Diese Thema ist eine echte Zwickmühle.
Wie so vieles gibt es auch hier 2 Seiten. Hatte letztens auch das problem eine S5 Anlage auf S7 umzusetzen damit eine Automatisierung der Anlage erfolgen Kann (Verpackung). Mann hat schon ein Komisches gefühl während der Produktion rumlaufen zu müssen und dann die Arbeiter an den Stellen zu sehen, welche später (zumindest Hier) nicht mehr sind. Das gab schon einige Dumme Kommentare und böse Blicke. Hat man verständniss für. Andererseits ist es nun aber auch so, das man nunmal selber am Monatsende auch etwas zu Essen haben will. um es ganz einfach auszudrücken. Ich denke man sollte dies für sich selber ausmachen und zu seiner Endscheidung einfach stehen. Die Welt ist nun mal kein Ponyhof und jeder kann der nächste sein. (Trotzdem sollte man kein A.. werden).


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2010)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> ...... Mann hat schon ein Komisches gefühl während der Produktion rumlaufen zu müssen und dann die Arbeiter an den Stellen zu sehen, welche später (zumindest Hier) nicht mehr sind. Das gab schon einige Dumme Kommentare und böse Blicke. Hat man verständniss für. ...]
> 
> Sein Job wäre aber so oder so weg. Entweder durch die Automatisierung oder dadurch das die Firma nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig ist und dicht machen muss (mal ganz platt ausgedrückt)
> 
> Damit sich eine Produktion in D lohnt muss eine hoher Automatisierungsgrad in den Firmen vorhanden sein.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (8 Oktober 2010)

> Damit sich eine Produktion in D lohnt muss eine hoher  Automatisierungsgrad in den Firmen vorhanden sein.



Du hast nicht zufällig BWL Studiert?

Die Frage ist nicht der grad der Automation der ein Lohnendes Unternehmen ausmacht. Es ist das Produkt. Ein Produkt, welches Überzeugt wird auch gekauft. 
Unser Chef sagte mal 


> Wir sind nicht die billigsten, aber die günstigsten.


Denn Auftrag bekammen wir obwohl andere billiger waren.

Kann auch sein, daß ich dich nicht verstanden habe, was das Lohnen angeht. Es ist auch eine gewisse Ansichtssache was sich lohnt, Gewinn maximieren oder den break even point halten (Ein bischen was von Marktwirschaft kann ich auch).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2010)

eins ist ja wohl mal klar, wenn wir in diesen Land noch ein bischen
Produktion halten wollen, müssen wir Automatisieren. Unsere östlichen
Nachbarländer sind (noch) mit ihren Lohnkosten billiger und das oft sogar
noch mit unseren Steuergeldern Finanziert (wenn Sie in der EU sind)
Irgendwie müssen wir also den Vorsprung halten, das geht nur wenn etwas
besser, schneller oder individueller Produziert wird.
Übrigens wird in anderen Ländern, auch wenn es Billiglohnländer sind 
stark Automatisiert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2010)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Es ist das Produkt. Ein Produkt, welches Überzeugt wird auch gekauft.



Hallo,
um zu überzeugen muss neben der Qualität auch der Preis passen.
In vielen Fällen ermöglicht ein hoher Automationsgrad eine bessere
Produktqualität und besonders in Hochlohnländern wie bei uns auch 
niedrigere Kosten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2010)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> ...  Es ist auch eine gewisse Ansichtssache was sich lohnt, Gewinn maximieren oder den break even point halten ..



Klar, dem einen reicht es, wenn das Geld gerade so bis zum Ende 
des Monats reicht, die anderen haben dann gerne etwas übrig 
(Gewinn).



Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> (Ein bischen was von Marktwirschaft kann ich auch).


 
 Ohne Worte.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2010)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig BWL Studiert?
> 
> 
> Kann auch sein, daß ich dich nicht verstanden habe, was das Lohnen angeht. Es ist auch eine gewisse Ansichtssache was sich lohnt, Gewinn maximieren oder den break even point halten (Ein bischen was von Marktwirschaft kann ich auch).


 
Nein bin ich nicht. Von BWL versteh ich soviel wie ne Kuh vom fliegen. Hab ich gerade heute erst wieder bei meinem Steuerberater erfahren müssen   Aber ich geh mit offenen Augen durch die Welt und kenne Produktionsbetriebe auf der ganzen Welt.  

Aber schön das du in BWL aufgepasst hast


----------



## Berx (13 Oktober 2010)

*Mensch vs. Maschine*
Hier für alle die mal verstehen möchten wie so der eine oder andere Chef so über seine effektive Mitarbeiter-Arbeitszeiten denkt (und übrigens, für SPS Anlagen gilt natürlich der volle und fehlerfreie Einsatz, ein genauer Vergleich ist unnötig  und wird hier nicht weiter aufgelistet - ich denke das folgende Schreiben erklärt einfach alles): 

_Lieber Mitarbeiter

Ich habe gehöhrt, daß sie mehr Lohn möchten.
Haben sie eigentlich keine Ehre im Leib ?
Wissen Sie denn nicht, wie wenig Sie arbeiten ?

Ich will es Ihnen vorrechnen: Das Jahr hat bekannt-
lich 365 Tage. Sie schlafen täglich acht Stunden, das
sind 122 Tage. Es bleiben also 243 Tage übrig. Täglich
haben Sie außerdem sieben Stunden Freizeit. Das sind
ebenfalls weitere 106 Tage, bleiben noch 137 Tage.
52 Sonntage hat das Jahr an denen Sie frei haben.
Bleiben nur noch 85 Tage. Samstags wird auch nicht
gearbeitet, das sind weitere 52 Tage, es bleiben noch
33 Tage übrig.

Außerdem haben sie noch drei Wochen Urlaub, bleibt
ein Rest von 12 Tagen. Das Jahr hat insgesamt 11
Feiertage. Übrig bleibt sage und schreibe nur noch ein
Tag. Und das ist der erste Mai an dem Sie auch noch
frei haben.

Und da wollen Sie noch eine Lohnerhöhung ?

Ihr Chef!_


----------



## Steve81 (13 Oktober 2010)

Man kann das ganze auch so sehen:

Wir haben in unserer Firma XY 100 Automaten die Komponenten für die Automobilindustrie herstellen. Die Preise der Komponenten sind so berechnet das eine Person 3 Anlagen bedienen muss (das ist übrigens realistisch). 
Somit sollen ca. 33 Personen beschäftigt sein. 
Da 10 dieser 100 Anlagen aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht zuverlässig laufen oder halbautomaten sind, muss eine Person dauerhaft an dieser Anlage Arbeiten. 
Somit benötigen wir 40 Personen für unsere 100 Anlagen.
Dadurch haben wir zu hohe Produktionskosten an diesen 10 Anlagen und der Gewinn an diesen Produkten ist zu gering.
Jetzt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiter:

1: Anlagen optimieren das wir mit 33 Personen auskommen!

2: Anlagen nach China/Indien oder was auch immer verlagern, da hier die Personalkosten weitaus geringer sind.

Bei Lösung 1 haben wir 7 Arbeitslose mehr.

Bei Lösung 2 sind es 10 Arbeitslose mehr.

Somit kann man auch zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass die Automatisierung in D Arbeitsplätze erhält!

Ach ja, man kann natürlich auch die Preise erhöhen und die Kunden verlieren, dann haben wir 40 Arbeitslose mehr!


----------



## LarsVader (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Steve,
Du gehst davon aus, dass nur die 10 Anlagen nach China gehen würden, welche Zusatzpersonal benötigen. Aber wenn schon sparen dann richtig.
Lösung 2 wäre somit doch eher ein "Komplettumzug" und somit wären 40 Personen betroffen.


----------



## Steve81 (14 Oktober 2010)

LarsVader schrieb:


> Hallo Steve,
> Du gehst davon aus, dass nur die 10 Anlagen nach China gehen würden, welche Zusatzpersonal benötigen. Aber wenn schon sparen dann richtig.
> Lösung 2 wäre somit doch eher ein "Komplettumzug" und somit wären 40 Personen betroffen.


 
Leider ist auch diese Variante eine Möglichkeit!

Das Fazit bleibt aber das gleiche:
Automatisierung kann auch Arbeitsplätze erhalten!

Es gibt aber wirklich Beispiele (da war ich auch selbst beteiligt), wo danach geschaut wurde wo man etwas automatisieren kann, um einer Verlagerung ins Ausland aus dem Weg zu gehen!


----------



## mariob (14 Oktober 2010)

*Jetzt mal ich....*

Hallo,
ohne das alles hier gelesen zu haben, geht es nicht auch ein wenig um Lebenseinstellung? Betrachtet und beobachtet doch mal nur Euren Beruf. Wieviel von Eurem Wissen und Fähigkeiten von vor 20 Jahren könnt Ihr heute noch 1:1 anwenden? Was mußtet Ihr tun "dranzubleiben"? 
Wenn ich mir mal unsere "Produktion" mit den darin Beschäftigten ansehe und diese beobachte, so hat sich für die meisten dieser Leute lediglich der Fernseher  und das Auto geändert. Und wehe dem, die verlieren Ihren Job. Von denen kommen mit der Einstellung kaum noch welche aufs Trapez. Die Jungs und Mädels glauben sie seien unersetzlich.
Da kriege zumindest ich kein schlechtes Gewissen. So eine Denkweise ist sicherlich nicht populär, ich weiß. Automatisierung heißt für mich noch immer, dem Menschen zu helfen.

Sorry und Gruß
Mario


----------



## Approx (15 Oktober 2010)

Bin mittlerweile auch schon 19 Jahre im selben Betrieb tätig (Stahlwerk). 
Wenn ich an "früher" denke: Je Anlage saßen mind. 6 Bediener in einem 30m² Leitstand mit zig Schaltern, hunderten Lämpchen und dutzende Papierschreiber an der Wand. Heute: 2 Mann in der Warte vor 5 WinCC-Bedienplätzen, alles wird protokolliert, fast sämtliche Prozessvariablen werden zusätzlich zum WinCC auf einem Iba-System mitgeschrieben.

Instandhaltung "damals": 10 Leute auf Schicht (Meister, Vorarbeiter, Kollonnenführer + Elektriker) bei sagen wir mal 3 Großanlagen und ca. 10 Krane.
Instandhaltung heute: 4 MA auf Schicht(1 Techniker +3 Hansels) und daß bei 5 Großanlagen und 30 Krane. 
Und unsereiner auf Büroschicht für Projekte/Umbauten/Erweiterungen. Habe auch schon Automatisierungen durchgeführt, wo auf einen Schlag 5 Leute quasi überflüssig wurden. Durch die Blume wurde mit von denen Mitgeteilt, daß ich auf dem Parkplatz "nen Sack übern Kopp" bekomme. (ist aber Jahre her, und die Kollegen sind noch da, machen halt was anderes). Mulmig war mir damals schon etwas.
Trotzdem machen wir unseren Job doch gern! 

Approx


----------



## Steve81 (15 Oktober 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile auch schon 19 Jahre im selben Betrieb tätig (Stahlwerk).
> Wenn ich an "früher" denke: Je Anlage saßen mind. 6 Bediener in einem 30m² Leitstand mit zig Schaltern, hunderten Lämpchen und dutzende Papierschreiber an der Wand. Heute: 2 Mann in der Warte vor 5 WinCC-Bedienplätzen, alles wird protokolliert, fast sämtliche Prozessvariablen werden zusätzlich zum WinCC auf einem Iba-System mitgeschrieben.
> 
> Instandhaltung "damals": 10 Leute auf Schicht (Meister, Vorarbeiter, Kollonnenführer + Elektriker) bei sagen wir mal 3 Großanlagen und ca. 10 Krane.
> ...


 
Und ich bin mir sicher, das wenn sich in den letzten 19 Jahren das von dir beschriebene nicht geändert hätte, euer Laden schon zu hätte, weil ihr bei Preis/Leistung nicht mit dem Chinastahl mithalten könntet!


----------

